# Can Psilocybin/Magic Mushrooms help?



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

First i would like to say that im not sure i have DP/DR, maybe just DR idk.. i have have visual fuckery (floaters and static) and brainfog and the disconncted felling between eyes and brain. Never done anything other than alchohol and never abused alchohol. Got my condiction from stress i think, had a few panic attacks and then i had this shit. Now i have never had any shizo/psychosis which brings me into the topic of Psilocybin and other psychadelics, could they be benfitial to me and others like me based on all this? Your thoughts?

Also i might add if it has anything to do with anything.. that i have aura migrains like twice a year. Furthermore i suspect i have OCD like thought patterns


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think taking any psychedelics will help you, but that's just my opinion. A lot of people get this from taking those drugs in the first place so I don't see how it could help...but who knows?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

If you are in any way an anxious, nervous or fearful type of person normally DO NOT take any psychedellic drug.....Your anxiety, nervousness and fear levels will shoot through the roof while on these types of drugs and you will what we all call in the trade "take a bad trip"

More than likely as a result you will end up in the emergency ward begging for them to give you a Valium overdose to calm you down....

So in a nutshell "NO" Magic Mushrooms will not help....

Now on the other hand if you are the type of person who enjoys a good scare and you want to try and bring your DP to another level of absolute terror by all means be my guest and dose yourself up with a bunch of Shrooms and Weed and LSD and Ecstasy and Crystal Meth and Cocaine and Ketamine....

Im sorry but I can never understand why anybody with DP would even consider taking such a chance....I dont care what anybody says!! If you mess with psychedellic drugs you may as well point a loaded gun at your head and play Russian Roulette.....

Oh and by the way if you are pro Weed etc and are reading this and are tempted to reply please go off to the appropriate Forum and post your views there....You have no place on a Forum like this one promoting substances which basically F****d peoples lives up....


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I actually tried this before i knew what DP/DR was. It did absolutely not help! I was pretty messed up at those times, i think i might even have had a small panick attack without even noticing because i was in a bad condition (even before the shrooms). It didn't really freak me out too much, it was just kind of overwhelming and confusing, and goddamn it lasts for a long time. The drug lasts for like 3-4 hours, which feels like 8h+.

*Interesting side note: * My friend who took it aswell, described it as: confusing, overwhelming and he was really worried it would never go again. He kept saying he was thinking: "am i gonna be like this for the rest of my life"? I thought to myself: mother of god, if you only knew what my daily life is like -.-


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Pondererer said:


> I actually tried this before i knew what DP/DR was. It did absolutely not help! I was pretty messed up at those times, i think i might even have had a small panick attack without even noticing because i was in a bad condition (even before the shrooms). It didn't really freak me out too much, it was just kind of overwhelming and confusing, and goddamn it lasts for a long time. The drug lasts for like 3-4 hours, which feels like 8h+.
> 
> *Interesting side note: * My friend who took it aswell, described it as: confusing, overwhelming and he was really worried it would never go again. He kept saying he was thinking: "am i gonna be like this for the rest of my life"? I thought to myself: mother of god, if you only knew what my daily life is like -.-


Can you imagine what it was like at Woodstock....Holy f**k !!!!! That was probably like ending up in DP purgatory....

Actually thats a seriously scarey thought....

What the f**k where any of us thinking when we started taking psychedelic drugs.....

One things for sure....For all of us on here, trying to make ourselves feel happier and higher ended up in total disaster....I do see one ironic positive though...It frightened us off drugs permanently.....Imagine where we would have ended up if our drug experiences were constantly positive....

We would all be total burn outs!!!!!


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

eddy1886 said:


> If you are in any way an anxious, nervous or fearful type of person normally DO NOT take any psychedellic drug.....Your anxiety, nervousness and fear levels will shoot through the roof while on these types of drugs and you will what we all call in the trade "take a bad trip"
> 
> More than likely as a result you will end up in the emergency ward begging for them to give you a Valium overdose to calm you down....
> 
> ...


Sounds like you describe a 5 gram and above dried mushroom trip from what i have read. Im talking perhaps 1 or 2 grams or even microdosing. Do you have experience with psychadelics and in different dosages of LSD/Shrooms?

I dont even think i have DP (dont know), i dont go around having existential crisis atleast. listed my symtoms in the OP

Im still kinda curious about psychadelics i must admit


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> Can you imagine what it was like at Woodstock....Holy f**k !!!!! That was probably like ending up in DP purgatory....
> 
> Actually thats a seriously scarey thought....
> 
> ...


My "logic" was simple, try something New that People find pleasure in,maybe, Just maybe it would help 

I was luckily in a calm enviorement


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

The irony is this....

I took drugs to try make myself feel happier....

As a result I now have to take prescribed ones to help me function and make me feel relatively normal...

The moral of the story????............"If ya do the crime be prepared to do the time"...

And lets face it as DP sufferers we are certainly doing the time now!!!

Heres food for thought though.....If you are in any way compelled to take drugs to make you feel happier does that not tell you your life has something wrong with it in the first place......Its at that stage where I believe therapy can work wonders for a person....Not years later when they have seriously f****d up the chemical balance in their brains with mind bending substances.....

There is a message here.....Dont mess with the body and minds natural processes...Feed both with good positive natural stuff in the first place and you will have no problems....


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

^^^^
I agree with you 100percent
I remember telling my sis wow they weren't lying in school when they said say NO to drugs.smh I know I fucked up the neurotransmitters n my brain but fuck man I had no one to look out for me my parents were dead by the time I was 13 I was a depressed n highly anxious person since I was a kid.my older cousin through x at me like candy and I had no fukin info about the stuff.n then being depressed and wanting an escape I did the shit at least 9 times.ending up in this dp hell.I stayed away from hardcore drugs tho since 17.having it around me plenty of times.still foolishly took a hit of weed here and there.n I always thought otf why dont drugs effect other people the way they effect me.now I no for sure that someone with existing mental illness any one with existing anxiety depression even if its mild has no fukin business taking any type of drug.they really need to have better drug classes in school starting with 6th grade and keep drilling that shit into the kids head every year so they know its not a fukin joke.not just elementary D.A.R.E BS that lil kids dont even pay attention to.the threat is in junior high back then we didnt have fukin smart phones I was oblivious to what any drug really was or did.my 22 yr old cousin tells me to take a pill ill like it me like a dumby ummm ok smh still have so much resentment towards her.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

And I feel like a damn burn out n there's people out there I knew who took x 30 0r 40 times compared to my 9times n they seem n a way better condition then me.just goes to show u are playing Russian roullete every time u take a drug no one is the same.makes me hate myself even more because I really really have no one to blame but myself I took the drugs I put myself here it always makes me want to cry


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Sorry for getting off topic yall just frustrating and fucked up


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

LostSoul26 just remember this......

Even though you are left with your mental ill health you are no longer a part of the seedy world that is illegal drugs....

All those people who I used to hang out with in my drug taking years wanted nothing to do with me when I got ill and quit drugs...I found out the meaning of true friendship when I got away from that life....

I had nothing in common with these people except for the fact that we got wasted together....

When I gave it all up I was put in the path of true friends and honest decent people who actually gave a shit about me....

Yes I was left with DP but the people that were put in my path after I quit my drug life are now priceless to me...They actually care, have my back and have my best interest at heart....

What i used to think were my friends (my drug taking associates) were actually toxic individuals....Most of these people are still doing the same shit years later and their lives are utter chaos....

I am so thankful I am no longer part of that....Even though I dont have much in life as regards material things i have something that is worth much more than any of that...I have a clear conscience!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

www.erowid.com is a web site that chronicles the experiences of people who take controlled substances. Some people have what they describe as "enlightening" experiences while others have train wrecks from hell. I have never taken psychedelics but I become almost psychotic on cannabis, so I have no interest. I don't believe that psychedelics are a remedy for dp or dr, but that is just my uninformed opinion.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

eddy1886 said:


> LostSoul26 just remember this......
> 
> Even though you are left with your mental ill health you are no longer a part of the seedy world that is illegal drugs....
> 
> ...


What has this to do with psilocybin mushrooms? Its not an adictive drug. I have heard many positives about psychadelics, that they could help cure PTSD and Depression for ex.. stop lumping in psychs with Cocaine and Meth


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Enlightenment? Hmmmmmm

I used to be able to walk through a park, or sit by a river, or listen to music, or stare at amazing architecture, or look at the moon and stars, or absorb the sunshine, or converse with someone of the same intellect, or play chess, or watch documentaries about amazing places in the world, or visit amazing places in the world and sit in wonderment, or walk barefoot across the grass in a lush meadow, or listen to birds sing in spring, or feel invigorated on a crystal clear winters night, or breath in the clean air high up in the mountains, or swim under a waterfall, or get lost in a forest etc etc etc etc etc......

Like a f*****g idiot I took "psychedelic" drugs to try and enhance these beautiful NATURAL life experiences....Now as a result half the time I cant even bring myself to do these beautiful things because of the fear I am now encompassed with and even if I can I dont experience them properly anymore....Im left flat and numb to these wonderful things which used to amaze me and leave me in awe....

What the f**k kind of human being takes whats given so naturally to us (our sense of pleasure) and tries to enhance it with chemicals....I will tell you what kind of human being...A complete F*****G idiot.... Sadly there are so many of us who took this path (Me included)

If you are searching for enlightenment take a trip through the long term psychiatric ward in your local hospital or through the terminally ill ward in a childrens hospital.....If that doesnt wake you up to reality then im sorry you are beyond proper advice and will have to learn the hard way like the rest of us on here...

Early morning rant over!!!


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

eddy1886 said:


> Enlightenment? Hmmmmmm
> 
> I used to be able to walk through a park, or sit by a river, or listen to music, or stare at amazing architecture, or look at the moon and stars, or absorb the sunshine, or converse with someone of the same intellect, or play chess, or watch documentaries about amazing places in the world, or visit amazing places in the world and sit in wonderment, or walk barefoot across the grass in a lush meadow, or listen to birds sing in spring, or feel invigorated on a crystal clear winters night, or breath in the clean air high up in the mountains, or swim under a waterfall, or get lost in a forest etc etc etc etc etc......
> 
> ...


Well i have for example seen examples here on this site where people have been Cured with Psilocybin or even Weed.

How heavy of a dose did you take?

Also what are your symptoms with DR/DP? Are you selfdiagnosed? Are you as me not sure what you have is even DP/DR, do you have these symptoms i listed in the OP?

I feel sometimes ppl on this site have a vast field of different conditions, myself highly doubt i have what most here would feel is the DP side of things with existential thought and all that. Visual fuckery and brainfog for me


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

AMUNT said:


> What has this to do with psilocybin mushrooms? Its not an adictive drug. I have heard many positives about psychadelics, that they could help cure PTSD and Depression for ex.. stop lumping in psychs with Cocaine and Meth


ALL!!!! drugs are addictive....If you think otherwise you are seriously misinformed.....

And yes I do have Chronic DP diagnosed by a psychiatrist not by myself...

If you dont believe you have DP why are you here?

This is a support group for DP sufferers not a Forum to discuss taking psychedelic drugs...

Im sure there are plenty of OTHER Forums out there where you can discuss experimenting with psychedelic drugs....This is NOT one of them...


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

eddy1886 said:


> ALL!!!! drugs are addictive....If you think otherwise you are seriously misinformed.....
> 
> And yes I do have Chronic DP diagnosed by a psychiatrist not by myself...
> 
> ...


You are in treatmentoptions pal. Here we discuss every drug/medicine. Leave if you dont like it and stop hijacking the thread

And no you are just plain wrong that LSD and Psilocybin are addictive cuz theyre not.

Furthermore you didnt answer my questions in my last post on what is your condition like with symptoms and what dosage of what substance you took.

You are also forgetting that ppl here have acording to themselfs actually been cured from DP by psychs.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Im sure you will get the positive feedback you are looking for on the "PSCHEDELICS ARE WONDERFUL" forum...... Maybe try heading over there...

One thing you wont find on there though is any mention of DP....

Best of luck....You may have your thread back now!


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Since one of your chief complaints in visual disturbances (floaters), I advise you to research HPPD before decided to take any kind of psychedelic.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallucinogen_persisting_perception_disorder

With that said, as someone else who experienced floaters and was greatly disturbed by them, I recommended you find a pair of sunglasses and make them your best friend. They work wonders when it comes to floaters since they disguise them when you are wearing them, you will focus of the floaters less.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Mydp said:


> Since one of your chief complaints in visual disturbances (floaters), I advise you to research HPPD before decided to take any kind of psychedelic.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallucinogen_persisting_perception_disorder
> 
> With that said, as someone else who experienced floaters and was greatly disturbed by them, I recommended you find a pair of sunglasses and make them your best friend. They work wonders when it comes to floaters since they disguise them when you are wearing them, you will focus of the floaters less.


will probably use sunglasses more as they atleast help slightly with on of my symptoms.. on HPPD then: I dont have any halucinations really and i have never taken any psychadelic


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

AMUNT said:


> will probably use sunglasses more as they atleast help slightly with on of my symptoms.. on HPPD then: I dont have any halucinations really and i have never taken any psychadelic


I understand that you haven't now. I'm saying that if floaters bother you, imagine how bad it would suck to have HPPD, which is a risk you take with psilicybin/mushrooms.


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

This is prollya noob questiom but is weed even considered a psychidelic?


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Newchie97 said:


> This is prollya noob questiom but is weed even considered a psychidelic?


I think technically it is, actually, but different from other psychedelics.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

um, just to clarify a couple common misunderstandings I'm seeing here, yes and no to eddy1886's "all drugs are addictive". there are two different types of addiction, physical and psychological. not all drugs are physically addictive. these are the ones for which you suffer minimal physical withdrawal symptoms. typically marijuana, mushrooms, etc are not physically addictive. compare going long periods of time without marijuana to, say, long periods of time without tobacco, or alcohol, or even caffeine, all of which *are* physically addictive substances.

however, literally anything has the possibility of being psychologically addictive. gambling, gaming, any sort of drug, even running. this is when your mind associates a positive feeling with one of these substances or activities, so it craves it. there are minimal physical withdrawal symptoms, but you feel that *need*, that craving, you desperately want it.

and marijuana is technically a depressant, like alcohol and painkillers and such. (I looked this up to double-check.) while it can sometimes produce hallucinations, its most prevalent effect is simply "slowing down" the nervous system. this is why it generally causes lethargy, calm, disinhibition, things like that.

I've never done any illegal substances personally, but from the descriptions I have heard from friends, I think perhaps a hallucinogen is not exactly the best thing to pair with a sense of disconnect from the world around you. if you decide to try, please have a trusted friend with you who is good at calming you down in case of panic and won't let you get yourself into any serious trouble.


----------



## Ezeh Stanley (Apr 3, 2020)

I have never used drugs or smoked weed but can't really tell how I got this. I slept and woke up like this, always having existential thoughts and sees my self and people as robots.


----------

